# GPO / Server 2003 Help Req.



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi folks

I have created a bat file and I want now to run it on all the systems in one OU on daily basis at specific time through Group Policy. Please help !

Server: Windows Server 2003.
Clients: Windows 7

Regards,
Farhan


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Does this help?
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc725745.aspx


----------

